# Kribensis breeding tank



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi,

I have decided to set up a breeding tank for a pair of kribs. I have the tank, an HOB filter, probably enough rocks, some plants to add, if I go with plants that is.

I'm trying to decide if I should go with only rocks and wood, leaving the bottom bare (painted on the outside) or go with rocks, wood, substrate and live plants. If I go with plants they will have to be able to live in low to medium light conditions. I also do not plan to add any co2 to the tank.

I'm not sure if I should use the HOB and put a sponge over the intake, or use just a sponge filter.

Any and all suggestions will be appreciated.

Ross


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Going with subtrate etc is really your choice,bare bottom is probably easier to clean. You can find alot of low light plants. check here www.aquariumplants.com look under low light plants. Iam cheap so I just cut a piece of sponge and put it on the intake. Hope this helps Pat


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Make sure you provide each possible pair with at least one cave area for spawning.

1 pair, 2 caves is probably best. 2 pairs, I'd do 3 or 4 caves.

You can use rocks, pvc, clay pots etc. for caves.

Be prepared to have somewhere to put all the fry though!


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> Going with subtrate etc is really your choice,bare bottom is probably easier to clean. You can find alot of low light plants. check here www.aquariumplants.com look under low light plants. Iam cheap so I just cut a piece of sponge and put it on the intake. Hope this helps Pat


Thanks for the tips pat.



Chris S said:


> Make sure you provide each possible pair with at least one cave area for spawning.
> 
> 1 pair, 2 caves is probably best. 2 pairs, I'd do 3 or 4 caves.
> 
> ...


 I'm only planning to have one pair in the tank, since that's all I have. Once the fry no longer need the parents I will move the one or both parents out. For caves and such I think I will get 3 or 4 large pieces of slate, each just a bit smaller than the last, I will put coconut caves near the outside, with smaller pieces of slate filling in the gaps. The idea being to form a level affect. My hope is that this will create lots of hiding places. Almost forgot, if the 20 turns out to be too small, I will put some fry in the 10g and get more tanks if need be.

That's what I'm thinking right now anyway, let me know what you guys think.
I'm going to paint the bottom now.

Ross


----------

